
40 Years of Suffix Trees - ot
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/4/200160-40-years-of-suffix-trees/fulltext
======
mathetic
Fully understanding and finally correctly implementing Ukkonen's algorithm [0]
is one of those things that put a big smile on your face.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukkonen%27s_algorithm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukkonen%27s_algorithm)

------
lorenzhs
Wow that's some tiny grey text on white. The non-mobile link works better for
me: [http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/4/200160-40-years-of-
suff...](http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/4/200160-40-years-of-suffix-
trees/fulltext)

~~~
fsakura
A little better [http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/4/200160-40-years-of-
suff...](http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/4/200160-40-years-of-suffix-
trees/pdf)

------
varjag
One great book on suffix trees and sting algorithms in general is _Jewels of
Stringology_: [http://www.amazon.com/Jewels-Stringology-Maxime-
Crochemore/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Jewels-Stringology-Maxime-
Crochemore/dp/9810247826/)

------
kr0
You can use "Reader" view for websites like this. I don't know who gets off on
designs like this.

------
justin_oaks
I thought it was an April Fools joke, based on the layout.

------
sp332
The non-mobile version is a lot easier to read.
[http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/4/200160-40-years-of-
suff...](http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/4/200160-40-years-of-suffix-
trees/fulltext)

Edit: Ah the link has been replaced.

------
ghshephard
Spent all of 5 seconds trying to read that page of tiny grey text on a white
background and gave up as it appeared corrupted.

------
m4dc4pXXX
Excellent article.

